

Don't eat your dog: The moral case for free enterprise - wallawe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7NfLUCBZ1is#!

======
presidentender
While I tend to agree with the sentiment of the video, unsourced statements
that "free markets are best" do not constitute a working argument.

------
anovikov
A know a letter way, let all spread-the-wealth fans live a couple weeks in
countries that actually do that and did for a while.

